
I'd rather live in a one-button world - johns
http://john-sheehan.com/post/16934101203/id-rather-live-in-a-one-button-world
======
kelnos
I'm with Jeff Atwood on this one. I've never used a WP7 phone, but it sounds
like they just kinda screwed up software part of the back button
implementation. That doesn't make it a bad idea, just poorly executed.

From the Android side, I love having a back button. There are a few apps here
and there that don't behave quite as they should with it (embarrassingly, the
GMail app is one of them), but overall I much prefer having it. Whenever I'm
using an iOS device I just feel like I have a very weak amount of control over
navigation.

